# PX 716a DVD-Brenner ließt keine CD´s



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
hab mir vor 2 Monaten den Plextor 716a DVD Brenenr geholt und nach einigen Problemen beim brennen die gelöst wurden habe ich nun tierische Probleme Cd´s abzuspielen, Audio-Dateien wie Computer-Dateien werden nicht angezeigt und das Lämpchen am Brenner zeigt immer wieder an das das Laufwerk versucht die CD zu lesen ess aber anscheinend nicht schafft. Bei DVD´s gibts keine probleme.
Weiß da vielleicht jemand Rat?

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2006)

Reinschauen, ob da ein 40 oder 80poliges IDE-Kabel dranhängt. Wenn 40, dann ersetzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Caliterra (24. Januar 2006)

Was auch noch helfen könnte wäre ein Firmwareupdate des Brenners. Dies Updates gibt es beim Hersteller auf der Seite. Selbst wenn es das nicht sein sollte kann ich nur empfehlen da mit einem Update Fehler behoben werden und der Brenner auch die neuen Rohlinge auf dem Markt erkennt und mit ihnen umgehen kann.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Januar 2006)

Hi,
woran erkennt man den ob das 80 oder 40 polig ist? Man muß doch ganz bestimmt nicht die Stecker zählen.
Als Slave hängt an dem Brenner noch ein Cd-Rom. Der DVD-Brenner ist direkt nach Kauf von mir geupdatet worden und bisher ist auch keine neuere Firmware auf den Markt gekommen. Beim Brennen habe ich auch immer Bufferabstürze, Plextor sagte mir dazu ich soll an dem Brenner kein Slave verwenden, nur wie soll ich nochn Laufwerk bei mir anschließen? Hableider kein EDIE Channel mehr frei, und ohne CD-Rom kann ich gar keine CD´s mehr verwenden oder wie?

Gruß


----------



## chmee (25. Januar 2006)

Stecker zählen brächte nichts, beide haben die gleiche Anzahl. Das 80polige ist halt viel feiner und
 --!!-- die Pfostenstecker sind unterschieden farbig, grau blau schwarz --!!--


Den Unterschied sieht man auch zwischen Floppy- und Festplattenkabel. Wenn es da keinen
gibt, abgesehen von der Anzahl der Leitungen, dann ist es 40pol.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Januar 2006)

Also das Eide Kabel welches an meinen Cd-Rom hängt hat weniger Stränge im Kabelsegment als das der Harddisk. Meine Kabel sind von Asus und auf diesen steht jeweils HDD-Cable und CD-Rom Cable. An den Farben kann ich kein Unterschied feststellen, sind beide schwarz.
Ich benötige also für den einwandfreien einsatz eines DVD-brenners ein 80-poliges Eidekabel, hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (26. Januar 2006)

Ist auf jeden Fall eine grundsätzliche Verbesserung, die auch das Problem lösen könnte.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Februar 2006)

Hi,
also das 80 polige kabel hat irgendwie nicht wirklich zu einer Verbesserung beigetragen. 
Der Support von Plextor meint e ja ich solle an dem Brenner kein Slave laufen lassen, warum haben Sie jedoch nicht veraten. Und es kann doch nicht sein das das nicht funktioniert. Bei meinem Brenner vorher ging das auch und auch andere Rechner die einen DVD-Brenner drinnen haben kommen mit einem Slave klar.


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2006)

> ...das Problem lösen könnte



Ist denn im Bios und unter Windows zu erkennen, dass der ATA-Port jetzt
mit 66/100/133 läuft ?

Systemeigenschaften/Hardware/Gerätemanager/IDEATAPIController/1.2.Kanal/Eigenschaften ?

Firmware des Plextor aktualisiert ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Februar 2006)

Hi,
also die Firmware hatte ich direkt nach dem Kauf aktualisiert gehabt und seitdem ist keine neuere Version mehr erschienen.
Also entweder ich bin Blind oder ? Ich finde in den Geräteeigenschaften keinen Hinweis darauf ob der ATA-Port jetzt mit 66/100/133 läuft, da steht nur das der Übertragungsmous UltraDMA 4 ist. Ansonsten wüßte ich jetzt nicht wo ich schauen sollte.

Gruß

PS: Desweitern habe ich gerade gesehen das eine Plug and Play Bios Extension nicht geladen werden konnte.



> Dieses Hardwaregerät kann nicht gestartet werden, da dessen Konfigurationsinformationen (in der Registrierung) unvollständig oder beschädigt sind. (Code 19)



Ich lad euch hier mal die Informationen rauf die mir Plextools Professional liefert:


```
-------------------------------------------------------
PlexTools Professional V2.23     System Information
Copyright (C) 1999-2005 Plextor SA/NV
Freitag, 10. März 2006
-------------------------------------------------------

Software information
--------------------
Operating system: Windows XP V5.01.2600 Service Pack 1
ASPI Manager: n/a
Description : n/a

Hardware Information
--------------------
IDE Interface 0 ID: -  Maximum # Targets: -

Description: 
Type       : 

Port Driver: atapi.sys
Provider   : 
Description: IDE/ATAPI Port Driver (Microsoft Corporation)
Location   : C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atapi.sys
Version    : 5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)
Date       : 

ID 0: WDC WD25 00JB-00EVA0 V15.0

ID 1: WDC WD20 5AA V05.0


IDE Interface 1 ID: -  Maximum # Targets: -

Description: Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Type       : IDE ATA/ATAPI-Controller

Port Driver: atapi.sys
Provider   : 
Description: IDE/ATAPI Port Driver (Microsoft Corporation)
Location   : C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atapi.sys
Version    : 5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)
Date       : 

ID 0:(H:) PLEXTOR DVDR   PX-716A   V1.09 (S/N:822490) (0.4.3A - 1.36.29C)
Read speed: 17-40 X CAV, Jumper settings: 100, Buffer Underrun Proof enabled
-
Auto Insert Notification: yes, DMA: yes


SCSI Interface 2 ID: ?  Maximum # Targets: -

Description: D347PRT SCSI Controller
Type       : SCSI- und RAID-Controller

Port Driver: d347prt.sys
Provider   : 
Description: SCSI miniport ( )
Location   : C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\d347prt.sys
Version    : 3.47.0.0 built by: WinDDK
Date       : 

ID 0:(N:) Generic DVD-ROM          V1.0  (S/N:822490) ()
Read speed: 6-15 X , Jumper settings: n/a
TMOS   DVD-ROM, 4095 MB (TMOS), 1 session(s), 1 track(s), 465:55.15
Auto Insert Notification: yes

ID 1:(P:) Generic DVD-ROM          V1.0  (S/N:822490) ()
Read speed: 32 X, Jumper settings: n/a
-
Auto Insert Notification: yes

ID 2:(I:) Generic DVD-ROM          V1.0  (S/N:822490) ()
Read speed: 32 X, Jumper settings: n/a
-
Auto Insert Notification: yes


USB Device Information:
-----------------------

# Host Controller \\.\HCD0 found.
    Standard PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller
  |  |---> Port[1] = I/O device connected
 
# Host Controller \\.\HCD1 found.
    Standard PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller
 
# Host Controller \\.\HCD2 found.
    Standard PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller
  |  |---> Port[2] = I/O device connected
 
# Host Controller \\.\HCD3 found.
    Standard PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller
 
# Host Controller \\.\HCD4 found.
    Standard erweiterter PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller
  |  |---> Port[3] = I/O device connected
  |  |          CanoScan
|   |---> Port[4] = Hub connected

  |  |---> Port[1] = I/O device connected
  |  |          iPod
  |  |          USB-Massenspeichergerät
  |  |---> Port[2] = I/O device connected
  |  |          MPIO HS100
  |  |---> Port[3] = I/O device connected
  |  |          USB Mass Storage Device

Extended Information:
---------------------
_____________________________________________________________________

 PlexTools Professional Registry Information
 ------------------------------


 General
 -------
 SaveSettings : true
 Minimise : true
 Create icon in taskbar : false
 Autorun : true
 Set trayicon after close : true
 Read disc information : true


 CD Info
 -----------
 DisplayMSF : true
 DisplayISRC : false


 Digital Audio Extraction
 ------------------------
 DetectPregap : false
 IncludePregap : false
 Use audio error detection : true
 Reduce speed : false
 SaveCDText : true
 SaveTrackNumber : false
 SaveArtist : false
 mp3 encoding : Windows
 Audio Format : PCM
 Path : D:\Programme\Plextor
 Filename : Track%N
 Minimum bitrate : 0
 Constant/Average bitrate : 0
 Maximum bitrate : 0
 Quality : 0
 L.A.M.E. encoding method : CBR


 CD/DVD Copy
 -------
 Overburn : true
 CopyOnTheFly : false
 Use audio error detection : false
 Reduce speed : false
 Eject destination disc : false
 ISRC : false
 UPC : false
 CD+G : false
 LeaveDiscOpen : false
 PlaySound : false
 WriteOption : Simulate + Write
 Copies : 1
 Temp. path : C:\DOKUME~1\Jan\LOKALE~1\Temp\
 sound path : none
 source path : C:\DOKUME~1\Jan\LOKALE~1\Temp\
 destination path : C:\DOKUME~1\Jan\LOKALE~1\Temp\


 AudioCD Maker
 ------------------
 WriteOption : Simulate + Write
 CDText : true
 UPC : true
 ISRC : true
 WriteSpeed : maximum
 Copies : 1
```

Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter um mir zu helfen.

Gruß


----------

